# Reel Worthless Marlin Video



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Here is some marlin video from past couple weekends ... Thanks


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice vid, looks the memorial day trifecta. Check out Nick whipping that rat into shape.


----------



## sweet liberty (Jun 15, 2012)

Great video but wish it had been from last Friday. Would have loved to have those seas. We are at the rig Friday afternoon with you on the 60 Hatteras. Congrats on your win.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice! Enjoyed watching. Water and conditions looked perfect! Now go get three more in Destin!

Robert


----------



## chapel321 (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Killer job Myles! Heck if Nick can catch one I guess anyone can!! Haha just picking Nick! Congrats to all involved.


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

Awesome video, I would love to be able to catch one of those. congrats


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

That was awesome, good work Reel Worthless!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice viedo! great fishes!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

awesome! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------

